# Onion in the firebox?



## hdflame (Jun 2, 2014)

While watching the latest episode of barbecue pit masters I noticed what looked to me like an onion in a firebox. This is at the beginning of the show where each team shows and talks about the type of cooker and wood they're using. 

I paused the screen and took a picture of the firebox with my iPhone. I hope you can tell from this picture, but tell me what you think.

Does this look like an onion to you and has anyone else done this and why?












image.jpg



__ hdflame
__ Jun 2, 2014


----------



## mdboatbum (Jun 2, 2014)

This comes up every now and again on here. It's an old restaurant and vendor trick. The primary purpose is to sweeten the smoke coming out of the smoker to get people's attention. Having tried it a couple times just for fun, I can tell you it makes an INCREDIBLE aroma that hangs around the area and DEFINITELY gets the attention of passersby. I didn't notice any change in the flavor of the meat, but some folks think it adds something.


----------



## hdflame (Jun 2, 2014)

Mdboatbum said:


> This comes up every now and again on here. It's an old restaurant and vendor trick. The primary purpose is to sweeten the smoke coming out of the smoker to get people's attention. Having tried it a couple times just for fun, I can tell you it makes an INCREDIBLE aroma that hangs around the area and DEFINITELY gets the attention of passersby. I didn't notice any change in the flavor of the meat, but some folks think it adds something.


Thanks for the reply.  I saw somewhere about adding an onion but couldn't remember where or why.  I'll try to remember to try it next time and see how it smells.


----------



## shimsham (Jun 3, 2014)

I'll have to try that if only for the awesome cooked onion smell.  Maybe throw some garlic in there, too...


----------



## sqwib (Jun 3, 2014)

I toss my onion scraps in the firebox and it does smell nice. The jury is still out on if it has and effect on the product... on my pit anyhow


----------



## bushwoodsmokers (Jun 4, 2014)

This is actually a great idea for when I am Q'ing on some catering jobs. May drum up future jobs. This is similar to the Chinese restaurants methods of bringing in customers. Good thinking and thanks


----------



## geerock (Jun 4, 2014)

I used to put onion in the water pan of my smoker.  It gave good aroma but wasn't sure if it got into the meat.  Every now and then when using a smoker where the heat source is directly underneath, I'll do whole packer briskets with fat side down and thick slices of onion on top of the meat.


----------



## venture (Jun 4, 2014)

Tried them all.

Some smelled great.

It would take a sharper palate than mine to tell the difference in the meat?

Being a cheapskate?

I can think of better uses for my beloved garlic and onions?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## hdflame (Jun 5, 2014)

I'm going to try on my next cook just to see how it smells. 

Talking about drawing a crowd, on the Meadowcreek site one of the videos talks about putting the chicken rub on the chicken after it's loaded on the grill. They say the seasoning falling into the fire puts off a lot of good smell to draw customers. I'll agree with that it does smell good.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jun 6, 2014)

I too throw my Onion scraps in the FB. It is a better smell than old spoiled onion smell in the trash bag.


----------

